# crocs of the world pics



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

i went today for the first time and it was amazing! it was awesome and full of loads of great creatures.

i have always wanted a croc and am now set on a west african dwarf crocodile. so its time for me to start doing some research. if any one could link a care sheet it would be appriecated.

heres some pics...



































































































this is the croc i would like





































i hope u like


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Wooow!

Awesome pics 

So want to go!


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Stunning crocodilians but that Croc monitor makes me :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Thanks for sharing your pics :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

cheers guys, i had to share. 

im gonna do a private tour soon and u get a one to one with shaun.

that monitor was very cool:2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't wait to pay a visit! :2thumb:

Great pics, does he still have all the nile crocs he brought back from France?


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

andy2086 said:


> I can't wait to pay a visit! :2thumb:
> 
> Great pics, does he still have all the nile crocs he brought back from France?


 
cheers bud. 
he does and i have a video of them feeding that i will link up from youtube soon. they are so cool.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

andy2086 said:


> I can't wait to pay a visit! :2thumb:
> 
> Great pics, does he still have all the nile crocs he brought back from France?



yep he does



toddsdevil said:


> cheers bud.
> he does and i have a video of them feeding that i will link up from youtube soon. they are so cool.


do it

there awsum when they are feeding


----------



## RitchieG1975 (Feb 13, 2010)

great pics and stunning crocs and monitor


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Brilliant pics, I'm going next month for my birthday


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks guys, i can't get croc's off the brain now


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice pics matey - I was going to ask the same question about the Niles he bought... im guessing they've grown a fair bit since the programme was recorded... lol


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

nice pics. i didnt take any good ones when i went as son always wanted me to pick him up to see them. really nice amount of crocs i enjoyed it (even with shaun getting a nasty bite doing a display :lol2: he fine now) glad you had a good time also:no1:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Is that second picture an 'Asian Water Monitor'?

Just booked today for a private tour, just shaun, me and the girlfriend for my 30th birthday in january. Due to go on my actual birth date cant wait though it is a 3.5 hour drive lol. :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

sherburt said:


> Is that second picture an 'Asian Water Monitor'?
> 
> Just booked today for a private tour, just shaun, me and the girlfriend for my 30th birthday in january. Due to go on my actual birth date cant wait though it is a 3.5 hour drive lol. :2thumb:



croc monitor
longest species of lizard in the world (they dwarf the water monitors


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

oh okay.

thanks,

i wouldnt say the croc monitor dwarfs the water monitor though as the record for a croc monitor is about 9ft ish and its nearly 10 and a half foot for a water. plus ive never seen a croc monitor carry the bulk of a water. i would say on average their the same lenght but more bulk on the water.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

sherburt said:


> oh okay.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> i wouldnt say the croc monitor dwarfs the water monitor though as the record for a croc monitor is about 9ft ish and its nearly 10 and a half foot for a water. plus ive never seen a croc monitor carry the bulk of a water. i would say on average their the same lenght but more bulk on the water.



croc monitors have the record at over 12ft, there offishaly the longest lizards


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

sherburt said:


> Is that second picture an 'Asian Water Monitor'?
> 
> Just booked today for a private tour, just shaun, me and the girlfriend for my 30th birthday in january. Due to go on my actual birth date cant wait though it is a 3.5 hour drive lol. :2thumb:


your correct the 2nd picture down is a asian water monitor:2thumb:. the 4th picture down is a croc monitor:no1:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> your correct the 2nd picture down is a asian water monitor:2thumb:. the 4th picture down is a croc monitor:no1:


damn it got confused:2wallbang::2wallbang:


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

sherburt said:


> Is that second picture an 'Asian Water Monitor'?
> 
> Just booked today for a private tour, just shaun, me and the girlfriend for my 30th birthday in january. Due to go on my actual birth date cant wait though it is a 3.5 hour drive lol. :2thumb:


 
fare play bud, ur gonna love it.

im prob gonna do the private tour soon, as im hooked. and already trying to get a DWA now


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

toddsdevil said:


> fare play bud, ur gonna love it.
> 
> im prob gonna do the private tour soon, as im hooked. and already trying to get a DWA now


Yea I can't Wait.

I think I'll have to stick to my Geckos and Monitors though as I can't see my girlfriend agreeing to a croc anytime soon lol.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> Stunning crocodilians but that Croc monitor makes me :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Thanks for sharing your pics :2thumb::2thumb:


 
It did the same to me:mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

toddsdevil said:


> fare play bud, ur gonna love it.
> 
> im prob gonna do the private tour soon, as im hooked. and already trying to get a DWA now



i agree private tours are awsum

if u want a dwa 4 a croc shaun is always happy to pass on advice:2thumb:


----------

